# Paul Stretch on Big Sur / Mac



## ryanstrong (Jun 19, 2021)

Has anyone found a working version of Paul Stretch that works with Big Sur?


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 20, 2021)

AFAIK it’s included in Audacity which I think works in Big Sur so you could try that:

Direct Download:






Mac


Thank you for downloading Audacity Your download will start in 5 seconds. Problems with the download? Please use this direct link Recommended Download – Latest Version of Audacity Left-click the Audacity .dmg link below. Then left-click the Audacity macOS DMG link to start the download. Onc




www.audacityteam.org





I don’t know if the following works on Big Sur. It only says Catalina compatible:









Release v2.2-3 · akx/paulstretch


Now with macOS Catalina build. ⚠️ The build is unsigned, so you will need to right-click the .app file, option-click Open and choose to open anyway.




github.com


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2021)

Didn’t know that about Audacity, I’ll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2021)

Just loaded up Audacity and Paulstretch works great in it. Thank you!


----------



## b_elliott (Jun 22, 2021)

If you are curious to hear a recent paul stretch, I included one of a Tibetan lama who made a vocal sound I found unique -- turned out it is hyper-rich in overtones: (about the 50 sec region). Cheers,


----------



## AmbientComma (Sep 19, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> AFAIK it’s included in Audacity which I think works in Big Sur so you could try that:
> 
> Direct Download:
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much. I've been looking for a way to get PaulStretch for a while now! This worked, and I'm on Big Sur. Will check out Audacity while I'm at it. Thanks.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 19, 2021)

So, has the Github version fallen behind current OS'? I'm still on mojave, so fine for the moment. But curious to know if it's a tool that will eventually be lost to me :(


----------



## ThorAdam (Jan 2, 2022)

All I am getting is an Alias file to the application folder.


----------

